# Lose video but still have audio on VIP 922



## bidness2 (Aug 29, 2011)

I have a VIP 922 connected with RCA cables (TV has DVI connection but not HDMI) and i've had it for about 2 weeks about 3 times now the next day when I turn it on I have audio but not video. TV 2 is connected to a 2nd TV and it works fine. The first time pressing reset worked the last 2 times I had to unplug the power to get it back. I will be replacing the TV in the next 6 months but until then I would like to get this to stop. Also DVD player works fine while this is happening so i don't think it is the TV. Thanks


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Hi, and welcome to DBSTalk...

Have you tried another set of cables? You might have a bad cable or bad connection.

I'm not aware of intermittent analog video/audio output issues with the 922... so if it isn't cables or your TV then you might have a receiver issue.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

It's HDCP (security and handshake) issue - if your TV do not respond in short amount of time, the DVR will drop the output [HDMI]. I have same issue with Dell 24" monitor; powering the monitor off and on does returning the picture/sound. Sometime it require cycling a few times.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

P Smith said:


> It's HDCP (security and handshake) issue - if your TV do not respond in short amount of time, the DVR will drop the output [HDMI]. I have same issue with Dell 24" monitor; powering the monitor off and on does returning the picture/sound. Sometime it require cycling a few times.


You didn't read his post...

His TV only has DVI, not HDMI... so he is using the analog RCA cables for audio and video... so whatever problem he is having, it isn't the HDCP and digital handshake in play.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

I did read it.
I wouldn't say so. I was under impression he did use DVI-HDMI connector (easy to do that if you want to watch HD).
Lets give him time to clarify.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

The very first words in his post are:

"I have a VIP 922 connected with RCA cables"


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

I would stop here as I wrote above and wait for his response. Your point I knew, but it is still your.


----------

